# This is too funny



## Alex (18/11/14)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 13


----------



## johan (18/11/14)

Alex said:


>




Small d#ck syndrome 260 "_wod_" flame thrower machine with "_voltide_" mode, only for "_professional vapors_"

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Riddle (18/11/14)

Classic. He just convinced me to buy one lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (18/11/14)

I must say he really tried hard to imitate Rip Trippers line of vamping is the future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (18/11/14)

32w was entertaining. i don't understand the need for 250w.
this song came to mind.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD (18/11/14)

hahahaha this is too funny, I love that he drops the the wattage to 18w to make his point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pimcowboy (18/11/14)

Omg this video is hilarious!!! Thanks 4 posting!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Danny (18/11/14)

Brilliance must be rewarded, where do I send my money

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (18/11/14)

Lmgl!!! mmggggwhahahahahahaha couldn't watch more than a min. This is hilarious!!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (18/11/14)

Alex said:


>



I want one!!! i'm mos a professional vaper!!! LOL, awesome review!!!! HEHE

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike (18/11/14)

This made me happy. Who cares if it's a shit review or someone punting their product, dude's trying his best and it's quite endearing. Also, I like that he chokes on 30W. Makes me feel a little more human than seeing these crazy peeps vape 100W.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (18/11/14)

OMG!!! I can't stop laughing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JW Flynn (18/11/14)

well at least he is trying to do this in English, trust me, as someone that was in Tokyo and Beijing just the other day, you desperately look for someone that can actually speak English, so this is actually quite good, hehe, but still, probably one of the best reviews and most entertaining ever... Are you a professional vaper??? ROFLMAO

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (18/11/14)

Tell me how do you become a professional vapor, do you start by winning small competitions, work your way up to nationals, and then internationals. Is there something like a pro vapor.  


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (18/11/14)

Lol!!!! Awesome find @Alex  

I had a good laugh watching this  

Couldn't watch the whole vid tho  it got a bit painful to hear him speak a few minutes in 

260 W is madness! That's enough to light up ones internal organs

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (18/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Tell me how do you become a professional vapor, do you start by winning small competitions, work your way up to nationals, and then internationals. Is there something like a pro vapor.



Survive vaping 260W?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## huffnpuff (18/11/14)

JW Flynn said:


> I want one!!! i'm mos a professional vaper!!! LOL, awesome review!!!! HEHE


Sure, they're only 599.99 UK Pounds!!!!

Seriously, this vid is so compelling, the flamer, vaping the flamed wick and a few dry hits after, choking, coughing, tears and sniffing, you just want to see what comes next.... a masterpiece of self-mutilation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## gman211991 (18/11/14)

Wanna strap that to my car for that extra boost... Lol cpuld prob power a prius with that but it would probably explode.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan (19/11/14)

Hell, imagine the taste coming out of that most awesome variant box mod after turning the atty into an incinerator 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP (19/11/14)

LandyMan said:


> Hell, imagine the taste coming out of that most awesome variant box mod after turning the atty into an incinerator
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk



Well should be about in the region of crackling and sucking your blowtorch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/11/14)

Thanks @Alex

Interesting. Also only watched the first few minutes
Brave chap and i admire his enthusiasm

What I find interesting is the huge vapour he was producing at 10W !
Quite impressive

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rellik (22/11/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Alex
> 
> Interesting. Also only watched the first few minutes
> Brave chap and i admire his enthusiasm
> ...


Yeah @Silver I also noticed that. Funny thing that he is reviewing a 260w mod, but turns it down to 10w to actually be able to vape it. Someone please send him a MVP. I think thats in his range

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

